# Pleas help identify these fish pleas



## Robbie_boy16 (Feb 1, 2014)

I went to my R2O and they had these 2 odd looking fish. They looked like a goby but the guy said he doesn't remember unpacking them. So he had no idea where they came from so being the brave soul that I'm I decided to take them home with me. 
What I'm wondering is if anyone knows what type of fish they are?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

First pic, on the right is a yasha hashe goby


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

LMAO which tank did you see them in? would have grabbed the yashia if I had seen it. I'm going to guess they're coral hitch hikers.


----------



## Robbie_boy16 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah the yasha is beautiful. He is very active as well. He was in one of the coral tanks. Ryan always knows what I'm looking. (props to Ryan like always)
I found out the other 2 are a type of rock goby found in Malaysia.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

+1 on the yasha goby!

Get them a pistol shrimp to play around with!


----------

